# TSmith guitars



## ZackP3750 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm friends with Marc Okubo on facebook, and he was tagged in an album by "TSmith Guitars". I checked into them and see that they make 6 and 7 string customs, as well as do 6-to-7 conversions. I haven't heard anything about them until today, and when I was looking through some of their pictures I found one with Bulb holding a 7. They make some stunning guitars from what I can see from their pictures on facebook. Anyone heard of them before?


Link for the curious:

TSmith Guitars | Facebook


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 19, 2011)

I dunno, they've got some nobody playing one;


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 19, 2011)

Dont know anything about those guitars, but I really like the headstock on that one.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 19, 2011)

Never heard of em. Looks cool though, other than the jacked Cap headstock.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Feb 19, 2011)

Misha gets to play cool guitars  They look pretty sick


----------



## Elijah (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm digging it, but what a bummer that the facebook page has no photos ..


----------



## metallidude3 (Feb 20, 2011)

Tom was actually in my shop today, he's a good dude. Although i have not played his guitars yet I'm tryin to get my hands on one. But from what I've heard Misha loved the guitar and I think someone from Whitechapel just played one last night in NJ.


----------



## Metalus (Feb 20, 2011)

Misha must get bored pretty quick when it comes to his guitars he plays a brand new one every 2 seconds


----------



## Metalus (Feb 20, 2011)

metallidude3 said:


> Tom was actually in my shop today, he's a good dude. Although i have not played his guitars yet I'm tryin to get my hands on one. But from what I've heard Misha loved the guitar and I think someone from Whitechapel just played one last night in NJ.



This thread requires MOAR pics


----------



## ItWillDo (Feb 20, 2011)

The models look pretty good. But the logo on the headstock makes it look so cheap...


----------



## ZackP3750 (Feb 20, 2011)

ItWillDo said:


> The models look pretty good. But the logo on the headstock makes it look so cheap...



 If you're gonna spend that much time, effort, and money on the guitar, come up with something a little more interesting than your initials in block letters.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 20, 2011)

You guys seem to have forgotten how to Google.

T. Smith guitars T. Smith guitars | Photos on Myspace

The wood-working looks pretty good, but the finish work seems suspect. He must not have a proper polishing wheel at his shop.


----------



## bulb (Feb 20, 2011)

oh yeah i played one of these at a show because i gave a lesson to a kid whose father had built him that guitar for his birthday and he asked if i would be cool with trying it out for our set.

i actually REALLY dug the guitar, it was incredibly well made and sounded absolutely huge!

might look into one in the future!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 20, 2011)

I like the design, to be honest. Those MySpace pics do tend to make you wonder if the polish is spot-on, but then again, resolution of said pics isn't exactly glorious.


----------



## IconW (Feb 20, 2011)

Good looking axes. Would love to test one out.


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants (Feb 21, 2011)

Metalus said:


> Misha must get bored pretty quick when it comes to his guitars he plays a brand new one every 2 seconds


 

Haha! He has a lot of guitars. I talked with him via twitter and he said his favorite was his Bernie Rico Jr. 
Now that is a sweet guitar! I am waiting on a custom S7G. But my next one may have to be a Bernie.


----------



## Menigguh (Jun 9, 2011)

That headstock is pretty similar to the caparisons


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 9, 2011)

i like his heel looks cool


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 10, 2011)

i've seen veil of maya a few weeks ago here in europe and their guitarist was playing one of those axes. i was wondering what brand it was and couldn't find anything through google.

the one this guy played looked beautiful.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jun 10, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I dunno, they've got some nobody playing one;



Iz Daht Lawd Bieba ?


----------



## ItWillDo (Jun 10, 2011)

Marc also used the guitar in his tutorial for Guitar Messenger. 

Beautiful guitar, absolutely worthless logo.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Oct 13, 2011)

I just saw Veil Of Maya a couple weeks ago for the Crush Em All tour with After The Burial (amazing show, to say the least!), and he was using his TSmith. I am pretty sure that is his main guitar now. I also spoke with Mr Smith's son and apparently Whitechapel are using his guitars as well.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 14, 2011)

Umm, what happened here? Somebody change their mind mid-build?


----------



## gunch (Oct 14, 2011)

Can't say whether it was Mark's playing or the Guitar but in his guitar messenger video his tone was horrendous. And this is coming from a VoM fan.


----------



## Miek (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe it's what he was playing through.


----------



## thatguy87 (Oct 15, 2011)

silverabyss said:


> Can't say whether it was Mark's playing or the Guitar but in his guitar messenger video his tone was horrendous. And this is coming from a VoM fan.




sounds fine to me...


----------



## themike (Oct 15, 2011)

stevemcqueen said:


> apparently Whitechapel are using his guitars as well.



He made one for Ben from Whitechapel and he played it for a few shows, but chances are he'll be playing his new ESP Custom Shop live when it arrives.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Oct 16, 2011)

silverabyss said:


> Can't say whether it was Mark's playing or the Guitar but in his guitar messenger video his tone was horrendous. And this is coming from a VoM fan.
> 
> I am pretty sure he was playing through a micro amp. And he had just woken up when they made this video. And the guitar had not been set up yet.


----------

